# Nubian Doe for sale-What do yall think?



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

This doe is for sale in my area, $300, first freshener, about 2 years old. Here is her pedigree:

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001496266&DamNum=N001439010

I think she looks good except something about her rump looks off to me, but maybe its just the way she is standing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks really sweet! Are you looking to buy a show doe? Her horns would concern me if that is the case. Her rump is steep, but depending on the conformation of your buck, that doesn't have to be a deciding factor.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think what looks "off" is that near hind leg. The way she is standing makes that leg look perfectly straight. She's a nice looking doe.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd like to level her topline and rump a bit, add a nice brisket, and see what her hind legs really look like. Overall nice doe.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh we aren't wanting her for show-all my goats have horns (I'm a weirdo I know). 

So y'all think she is good? I want all the supporting evidence before I approach the bank-I mean my husband


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Go see her in person and watch her walk first. That hind leg is too straight too be normal unless she's standing in a hole! She's also got an undershot jaw, which is common in Nubians, but this one looks pretty pronounced for a doe this young. It will become more extreme as she ages.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ is that an undershot jaw, or the other ear?

i agree with the others. she looks pretty good. is she confirmed bred?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Leg placement is what it's all about. Her rump isn't bad, nor are those legs posty. The inside leg is too far forward making her rump look slightly steep. She's a nice girl, I'd go for it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like she has a hair loss issue....along the topline and the rump...but that wouldn't deter me....I like her


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree about the jaw that does worry me, it can lead to her not holding good condition while pregnant and in lactation because she can't eat well enough. For me for that price I would pass. But I don't know what a good price in your area is, but here that is a show doe price.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

But I will say this if she has a rock star udder then enough said go for it and breed her to a buck with a correct bite


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Her leg is straight because she is standing in a hole lol. I zoomed in 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think it's her other ear sticking out behind her jaw making it look "funny"


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well she warrants an in person go-see


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She's pretty nice, definitely a good pedigree. Pruitville's has some of the best Nubians in the country and Robinett's has some very nice ones too. I don't see anything wrong with her. Her jaw is fine, the person is holding her other ear slightly forward (I also zoomed in  ) Her hair is fine too. She just has a funny winter coat.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

OK OK OK I just figured out how to zoom on this thing, and as difficult as it is for me to admit it is her ear. Lol but hey new technology and everyone has a learning curve. 

Go see her for sure


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

NOBODY tell my husband I admitted I was wrong...

Lmao


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^:ROFL: Your secret is safe with me


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Well husband and I looked at the finances, and right now we can't afford her. Maybe after taxes and if she is still available....but thank you all so much for your advice, now I realllllly want her. Of course.

I wonder how much a kidney will go for....


----------

